# Sticky  Buy Breakdown Cover for your TT online with Chris Knott



## ChrisKnottIns (Feb 19, 2008)

*Buy Breakdown Cover online with Chris Knott for just £59.50*

If you're looking for UK Breakdown Cover you can now get a quote and buy online at https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rescue

It's a quick way to get a quote and arrange cover without going through the phone system.

Chris Knott's UK Breakdown covers HomeStart, Roadside Assistance, Recovery, Overnight Stay, Onward Travel, 24hr Hire Car, Relief Driver and Message Relay.

Other scenarios included as standard: lack of fuel, flat batteries, lost/broken keys and accidental tyre damage.

Cover for a single vehicle is just £59.50 but we can quote for upto 3 vehicles online.

If you have more than 3 vehicles to cover you'll still need to phone us on 0800 917 2274 / 01424 200477.

Full details of our cover: http://www.chrisknott.co.uk/docs/ChrisK ... akdown.pdf

*BUY ONLINE: https://www.chrisknott.co.uk/rescue*

Of course, you're still welcome to call us for cover instead if you prefer.

*And don't forget we're here for your car insurance needs too* 

best regards,
Nick


----------

